# Rushing the Handler



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

With the dog in a down/platz position and the decoy out front getting ready to rush the handler, when are you sending or allowing the dog to leave for the bite? We worked this last weekend and I deployed my dog at approximately 6'. I want any bite target that the dog can find. Doing the same thing off a 4" box. Remember, the decoy has a stick, is yelling his fool head off out front, and is about to come a$$ busting through. Thoughts... added ideas.:-k


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The "law enforcement" answer is: At the point I felt threatened, the dog was commanded to engage. In our program, the dog is NOT permitted to engage unless commanded or the handler is physically attacked.

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can only give it from a sport point of view. The dog is allowed to go for a bite within a distance of about 5 paces or 15-18ft. This is aprox the distance of a back transport and the escape bite. 
Anything beyond that is just a threat and not considered an attack (In sport). 
There is also a distance in real life where a person with a knife can get to a person with a gun if that gun is holstered. I think there is even a tecnical name for it. The distance is 20ft I believe.
From 6ft, at a run, I would think a large person would be able to run through the dog to at least make contact with the handler. With a knife, this could be deadly. Course getting bit in the nads could stop anyone in their tracks. 
Again, this is JMHO. Not a true PPD or PSD person.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

My question is what is it that you are working on??? I think that would be helpful, and get a more specific answer :-k


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jeff it is general K9 personal protection. Any fool can stand out front and swing their arms, yell real loud, and stomp their feet. I want the dog to see that this is not a release mode. When the "fool" gets to within 6-10' or more of me OR on command, the dog goes out.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

I send mine when the decoy says "I don't like you, and I don't like your dog". That just hurts, deeply. So I send him.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey Dan, or when he reaches into your cooler huh. :wink:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jay nice to see that you are still around! I heard that there is a guy who also sends his dog out on blue hair, white knuckle old ladies with a s/s check in their hand. :^o


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

A true street sweeper!!


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

jay lyda said:


> Hey Dan, or when he reaches into your cooler huh. :wink:


He's never tried that. Howard has guts but not that much. He's fine catching 90lbs of dog, but 250lbs of me, he might have a problem, especially if my beer is at risk.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats right!! :grin:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Dan Long said:


> He's never tried that. Howard has guts but not that much. He's fine catching 90lbs of dog, but 250lbs of me, he might have a problem, especially if my beer is at risk.


....Stop the presses!=; OK Dan from now on I'm changing your name to "*So*." How do you like me now?!  
"*So* Long"...see ya!:lol:


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

So would be a fine name. My Dad wanted to name me Hal Long or Miles Long but none of those got past my Mom.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

My mother has never signed the birth certificate of my younger brother, "Early Jack".


DFrost


----------

